# Do you see Dagor dagorath as cannon?



## Elassar (Sep 4, 2022)

I know on various threads this has been discussed and it's a sort of 50/50 split between forum members and how they view it. For me I can't help seeing it as cannon, anything that came from the proffers mind is true. Though I will understand anyone who disagrees as it my view mainly coming from me wanting something that isn't to be cannon.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 4, 2022)

Well you've already said it's a 50/50 split. I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve by starting another thread on the same subject and expecting a different result.


----------

